

Ask HN: Self improvement programs - Murkin

I have been looking lately at the various "self improvement programs" available out there. And I am tempted to give it a try.<p>Now, there are quite a few different types:
* short daily exercises
* full-time one-week
and targets:
* happier life
* success
* money
 (and more)<p>Has anyone tried any such (or similar) programs ?<p>Did they change your life in any meaningful way ?
======
waxman
Do something based on science, not on some kooky self-help guru.

The scientific literature supports only a few interventions that can
measurably improve happiness:

\- keeping a daily gratitude journal (in which you write down what your
thankful for at the end of every day; there's a great iPhone App for this
actually)

\- giving things to others

\- investing your resources in experiences versus materials (a new gadget
eventually loses its shine, but fun experiences, especially with friends,
improve happiness over the long-term)

\- join a group that meets regularly (regardless of what kind of group it is);
there's actually really strong evidence that this measurably improves
happiness

~~~
maximumwage
The book "The How of Happiness" has a some other good evidence-based methods
for increasing happiness too: <http://bookoutlines.pbworks.com/The-How-of-
Happiness>

------
imp
I would be wary of self improvement programs that charge money. I'm not sure
what exactly you've looked into, but there's a lot of information out there
for free or cheap.

I've spent a decent amount of time reading self-improvement books/blogs, and
for me the stuff that made the most impact were things that were tailored to
the problems I was having at the time.

Here's an overview of what I've read over the years that have helped me to
some extent:

I Can Do Anything if I Only Knew What it Was: [http://www.amazon.com/Could-
Anything-Only-Knew-What/dp/04405...](http://www.amazon.com/Could-Anything-
Only-Knew-What/dp/0440505003)

Paul Graham's Essays: <http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html>

How to Win Friends and Influence People: [http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-
Friends-Influence-People/dp/14...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-
Influence-
People/dp/1439167346/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272636886&sr=1-1)

Four Hour Work Week: [http://www.amazon.com/4-Hour-Workweek-Escape-Live-
Anywhere/d...](http://www.amazon.com/4-Hour-Workweek-Escape-Live-
Anywhere/dp/0307353133)

Randy Pausch, Time Management: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTugjssqOT0>

GTD: [http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Things-Done-Stress-Free-
Produc...](http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Things-Done-Stress-Free-
Productivity/dp/0142000280)

Steve Pavlina: <http://www.stevepavlina.com/>

7 Habits of Highly Effective People (reading this now):
[http://www.amazon.com/Habits-Highly-Effective-
People/dp/0671...](http://www.amazon.com/Habits-Highly-Effective-
People/dp/0671708635)

So I would say "it depends" on what you want out of life and where you are
now. Self improvement is a life-long task and you will need advice that
changes as you progress.

